# Strawberry & Blueberry Filled Crepes.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Full Crepe Recipe


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Funny you should mention ricotta. We had air fryer baked potatoes last night but only enough sour cream for 1, wife had that. I used ricotta on my potato. It was surprisingly very good like that, better that sour cream I thought. Just butter, ricotta and S&P.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Those look good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> Those look good.


“Tommy Likes It! “


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea. I am picky about food and those pass the test.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> Yea. I am picky about food and those pass the test.


Me too, but I like see food.

I see food, I eat it, NYUK-NYUK. 

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> Yea. I am picky about food and those pass the test.


How about cheese blintze? Next I’m going to try cheese blintzes made with cottage cheese and cream cheese mixed together. Sour cream on the side.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> How about cheese blintze? Next I’m going to try cheese blintzes made with cottage cheese and cream cheese mixed together. Sour cream on the side.


Something like this?








How to Make Cheese Blintzes


This thin cheese blintz recipe is made with a sweetened ricotta cheese filling and is delightful for breakfast or dessert.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, that recipe is nuts…It says one cup of butter for frying??? When I make my crepes
I just use a smidgen of butter every few crapes.
I saw the ricotta ones, but I want to make it with cottage cheese and add some cream cheese to it. Cottage cheese is in my shopping list.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually is says in the directions put in a pat of butter in a 7" pan. (step 4), cook a blintz, repeat with additional pats of butter. (step 9) Read the pictures.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It says use 1 cup of butter for frying…one pat of butter for each crape amounts to one cup
of butter…I probably use less than 2 pats of butter to make 19 crapes in a iron skillet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Some folks just like butter I guess. If I were making them I'd use butter as needed. I was just throwing that recipe out to see if I understood what you were trying to accomplish not to suggest it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know…


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> *Some folks just like butter* I guess. If I were making them I'd use butter as needed. I was just throwing that recipe out to see if I understood what you were trying to accomplish not to suggest it.


 That is true.

My Grandmother put a full stick 1/4 pound in every vegetable that she cooked as a side dish.

So the corn, peas, sprouts, green beans, and every other one was loaded with butter. 

it took her away at 60 years old, so, I don't use butter or margarine. a teaspoon of olive oil, or other cooking oil, and I'm fine.

Joann, I apologize for derailing this .

Back to the Crepes, they do look GREAT, and I envy the head Knot, for his choice in culinary expert for a mate.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Ed. ❤


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you Ed. ❤


 Shucks, MA'AM tweren't nothing. 
🤠🤠

ED


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Like Ed, my Grand Parents and Great Grand Parents on both sides used natural ingredients. Butter, Cream, Sugar. None of them had Cancer that I am aware of. It wasn't until my parents generation that heart disease became apparent. And that was due to more of them sitting at a desk and not doing "Real" work like their parents and grand parents did. And then their off-spring, my generation was even more deskbound. Until we discovered the benefits of exercise. Can you remember Jane Fonda doing her routine in a leotard on a video tape? Talk about soft ****....

But, I digress. the soft **** in this case is Joann's Crepe's. 

Crepe's are really popular in mountain town for some reason. It is not unusual to have over a half hour wait to get a crepe at a walk up place in Breckenridge on Main Street. (I have only waited 20 minutes, and that was a couple of times...)

I love crepes. I don't know how to make them. I will try Joann's recipe. Do I need a special pan for it though?

Costco has carried crepes of great quality at times and I have bought those. My favorite flavor is lemon. I found a lemon curd that I really like and I use that as a base. 

I heat it up and use some additional lemon juice to thin it out a bit. I slather it on the heated crepes which I heated in the syrup from the lemon curd, along with some freshly whipped cream. 

I wish I had some crepes right as my mouth is drooling...


----------

